# Boots as a fashion statement for woman



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I'm going to get no sympathy for starting this thread, but I feel compelled to express my feeling that woman look stupid in boots. Yes I know there is some suggestion of sexiness maybe associated with Sadism Masochism fashions, well it doesn't work for me. So having gotten that off my chest all the women in the world can go right on grooving for boots.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Well whatever floats your boat Josiah..or not as the case may be.. but I disagree, I wear knee high boots, and ankle boots...more than I wear shoes..and I really don't think I look stupid


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no idea what you are talking about Josiah, boots? And what do you think we should be wearing on our feet in the snow and rain and cold then, plastic bags?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not talking about weather appropriate footwear, I'm talking about the high fashion boots, for all I know you're not even suppose to get them wet. Boot with heels really give me the chills.


----------



## Raven (Mar 29, 2015)

I love boots!  We had the worst winter for years here and my boots kept my feet warm.
I have several pairs of boots, shoe boots, ankle boots, high boots and walking boots that are lined
and really warm.
Boots are popular now and good ones are expensive with support for feet and comfortable.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't understand Josiah when you say Boots with heels give you the chills...in what way?


I wear leather knee highs heels and they get wet often in the winter,  unless they're made of suede or a similar material they stand up to any weather..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

All those years in the UP wearing Sorels...not exactly a fashion statement for sure As a teen, I remember many a formal dance in winter and spring when we had to don storm coats, mittens and boots with our gowns. We carried our shoes and changed when we got to the venue. Also remember dressy occasions like Christmas and New Year's Eve clomping around in boots. And our Easter Parade, such as it was in a tiny town, often looked like we were expecting Jack Frost to appear with a basket of eggs and candy.

I guess they're okay but not for me.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Holly, enjoy your boots and let Josiah stew in his own juices.


----------



## drifter (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah, I always kind of liked a gal in boots.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

I love boots. Up to the knee with a skirt. Chunky heel.


----------



## chic (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer sandals to boots, but we've had a really hard winter. My poor little feet have been stuck in boots since last Nov.

Anyway, Josiah said he understands about wearing boots in cold weather, so I think he's entitled to his opinion if he doesn't like boots on a woman for whatever reason.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love boots, especially high black leather ones. My paras bought me a pair of very high ones(I'm short), and a matching jumpsuit. Cheeky boys! At first I was too shy to wear them, but actually they look fine. My son's response go mom! Now all I need is a leather daddy!  HaHaHaHaHa! Best Christmas present ever, Airborne!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2015)

"well it doesn't work for me."

Does for me.  Love them.

Second only to a pair of tightly tuned calves above some  high heels in getting and keeping my attention.

Sorry, ladies, I know it's sexist, but I'm a totally unreconstructed hetero , and it's too late to change now!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I love boots, especially high black leather ones. My paras bought me a pair of very high ones(I'm short), and a matching jumpsuit. Cheeky boys! At first I was too shy to wear them, but actually they look fine. My son's response go mom! Now all I need is a leather daddy!  HaHaHaHaHa! Best Christmas present ever, Airborne!



I have to ask, what the heck is a Leather Daddy???? :laugh:


Well this is me in one pair of many boots I own ...what's wrong with them?  These boots are lined with fur and keep my feet nice and toastie....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey, Holly, you rock those boots! A leather daddy is kink slang for a dominator, not my style, but hey, it went with the outfit, sort of. Holly, stop laughing !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

How did you know I was laughing?....I am,:lofl: in fact I'm laughing so hard I can hardly type this...:lofl: Shali and her leather Daddy...sounds like a dodgy Grunge band...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holly, perhaps this is my big break! Would you be my agent? Then you can rock the red leather look! Unless you would prefer something more primal, more menacing? HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm, all this talk of boots and leather is titillating...nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh oh!  Look what you've all done now.  You got Ralphy aroused!  :getit:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

This sure is my kind of thread!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy is always aroused--I think there is a name for that?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy is always aroused--I think there is a name for that?



Aye.  DOM.  Dirty Old Man.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

I beg your pardon, and with all of you ladies acting like hussies about beards, you should bite your tongue.  Now, could we get back to the boots...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ameriscot, a Dom, is a leather wearing dominator, not our Ralphy's style I suspect!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Ralphy, news flash! Here in the twenty-first century, there are no more hussies, just women who have embraced their sexuality. My goodness, just how ancient are you?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

My mother warned me that there would be women like you out in the big world, and I should have listened.  But let's not throw barbs at each other and get back to the boots...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ameriscot, a Dom, is a leather wearing dominator, not our Ralphy's style I suspect!



Are you sure?  Or does he prefer being dominated?  Hmm....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I beg your pardon, and with all of you ladies acting like hussies about beards, you should bite your tongue.  Now, could we get back to the boots...



Hussies?!  Hussies?!  Innocent girls that we are?  :lofl:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

I still can't get past the terrifying images of Ralphy as either a Dom or a Sub. Eek! Annie, why did you do this to me? I was savin my Glenfiddich for Easter, but now I need a stiff drink, perhaps two. Eek! It's only 5am here. Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd hate to be hanging since I was an innocent girl...just sayin'


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Doubt there is too much innocence to be found about these parts...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maternal guidance, Ralphy? Goodness, Whistler's mother has been dead for quite some time, just saying. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't I appeal to your maternal instincts?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where oh where is my whip? Does that answer your question?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahh, my suspicions are confirmed!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Holly, perhaps this is my big break! Would you be my agent? Then you can rock the red leather look! Unless you would prefer something more primal, more menacing? HaHaHaHaHa!



I'll be your agent...30% upfront and 20% from every Gig, but I'll leave it to you to wear the leather... as long as the leather you're wearing doesn't look anything like this...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Agreed, Holly. This is a scary pic. I wonder how old she is? I have seen anything like it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Interesting, very interesting...


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2015)

Many years ago when I was familiarising my wife with the advantages of the internet (it hadn't long been invented) I told her to search for something.

Since she was looking for some hide to recover an armchair, she typed in "leather"!

Oh dear! She never did get around to liking the internet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy....from your posts I would suggest that the phone book probably is titillating for you.:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jim, thinking about the phone book! Lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Many years ago when I was familiarising my wife with the advantages of the internet (it hadn't long been invented) I told her to search for something.
> 
> Since she was looking for some hide to recover an armchair, she typed in "leather"!
> 
> Oh dear! She never did get around to liking the internet.



 Poor Mrs Laurie...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Phone book?  Are they still around?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

We still get area phone books delivery annually...they were once the thickness of a Big heavy Novel, now they're the thickness of a magazine. They go from the mailbox to the bin


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We still get area phone books delivery annually...they were once the thickness of a Big heavy Novel, now they're the thickness of a magazine. They go from the mailbox to the bin



Mine too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, and I remember delivering them years ago.  I loaded up my old Chevy coupe and it just about broke the springs.  The money that Ma Bell paid wasn't worth the wear on my poor Chevy...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to work a courier driver for a large Mail order catalogue company and twice a year I'd be given all the Phone books on top of my deliveries to distribute to every house...very heavy work. I even got bitten  quite badly by a German Shepherd  as I walked up the path to drop the Phone book on the owners'  doorstep


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow!  I don't remember any bad dogs or I would have quit on the spot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

I was between temp jobs here once and delivered phone books.  Never again.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Wow!  I don't remember any bad dogs or I would have quit on the spot!




I did...that very day!..worst of all was the woman who came out of the house not to take her dog in or see if I was ok...noooo, she was screaming abuse at me , How dare I walk up her path without permission etc, and I deserved everything I got.

 As I walked back to my van a child playing further up the road on a bike told me this wasn't the first time the dog had bitten someone. I called the police when I got back to base...dangerous dog off the lead in an open plan front lawn..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

More WOW!  You could have sued for a small fortune if that happened here today!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, Ralphy, but the UK is not 'sue-crazy' like the US.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes  certainly in situations as I described  Ralphy, unfortunately Annie is  correct 

OTH..although we can sue people here, it's often a very long winded process that rarely pays out very much...so in a way it keeps insurance premiums lower than the USA


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

But Dogs should be restrained and good settlements might make owners more responsible...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Absolutely correct...nowadays there are much stricter rules in this country about dangerous dogs, but back then there wasn't.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good!  Maybe everybody should stick to cats...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

No thanks ..I luuurve doggies ..just not angry uncontrollable ones 

Anyway I just realised how far we've strayed off topic,,sorry Josiah..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

I was bitten on the hand by a dog in Queensland, while walking down a beach minding my own business, Now I'm a little afraid of dogs and when I walk down the beach here, many think it's funny to let their dogs run up to you, I don't find it funny at all. ( it mostly happens in holiday times we get a lot of visitors to this area , will be busy this weekend being Easter )


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

They shouldn't allow dogs on the beach for a lot of reasons...


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny you all mentioned phone books, we were still getting them delivered up till last year, probably will again soon, I'm not sure, it was actually a nuisance having to get rid of them, but, the funny you mentioned it part comes in because I was in a mad search to see if I had kept one around as I wanted it so much to use in one of my crafting projects, thought they were all disposed of, but YAY!  I found I had managed to not have thrown out one.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

Boy have I ever learned my lesson. No more threads about women's apparel. From here on in it's strictly cute puppies and kittens


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Boy have I ever learned my lesson. No more threads about women's apparel. From here on in it's strictly cute puppies and kittens



Please, no cat photos.  I've seen enough cat photos on FB to last a lifetime!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Boy have I ever learned my lesson. No more threads about women's apparel. From here on in it's strictly cute puppies and kittens



Confusicaled?  You said you started it just to get your dislike of the matter of your chest, not sure why you have regret now.  Did you not get release?  

BTW, I love boots, always have even though, I haven't any use for them now living in FL, but if I could, I would wear every style of boots my poor decrepit body would tolerate.  I love the riding boots and any boot that well, anyway, I love boots and leather, no surprise there I'm sure.  LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT, welcome to the Leather Ladies, Senior Forum's first all-women gang. We are currently expanding our operations. You can thank Annie for the name!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AprilT, welcome to the Leather Ladies, Senior Forum's first all-women gang. We are currently expanding our operations. You can thank Annie for the name!



You're welcome.  Introducing our club president.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh, my hero! I have the whip, gloves, boots, but not the dress.  Also have black feathered mask.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ooh, my hero! I have the whip, gloves, boots, but not the dress.  Also have black feathered mask.




I resemble the above remark, but, I may have a somewhat similar outfit, just not short and made for bigger gals.  LOL

:gettowork:

Mistress Shalimar, All other Mistresses for the welcome.  Ma'dam April thanks you all for the welcome


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh, April, yes M'aam! We will obey you without question! (not really) HaHaHa. You are so forceful. Just our kind of girl. Love the way you just took over...  Sigh.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Confusicaled?  You said you started it just to get your dislike of the matter of your chest, not sure why you have regret now.  Did you not get release?
> 
> BTW, I love boots, always have even though, I haven't any use for them now living in FL, but if I could, I would wear every style of boots my poor decrepit body would tolerate.  I love the riding boots and any boot that well, anyway, I love boots and leather, no surprise there I'm sure.  LOL!



I didn't think I get pummeled quite like that. I think in the future when I want to get something off my chest I'll just visit my 86 year old next door neighbor Don,


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the modern forthright woman, here her roar! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ooh, April, yes M'aam! We will obey you without question! (not really) HaHaHa. You are so forceful. Just our kind of girl. Love the way you just took over...  Sigh.



LOL you two!  I don't have that outfit, yet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I resemble the above remark, but, I may have a somewhat similar outfit, just not short and made for bigger gals.  LOL
> 
> :gettowork:
> 
> Mistress Shalimar, All other Mistresses for the welcome.  Ma'dam April thanks you all for the welcome




Haha!!  Love it!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Josiah, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I didn't think I get pummeled quite like that. I think in the future when I want to get something off my chest I'll just visit my 86 year old next door neighbor Don,



Naw, go ahead and get things off your chest here.  We'll be nice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Josh, just take it in stride, let it roll of your back like water off the duck.  They all know you are a great guy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

We like you Josiah, we really do. If we didn't we wouldn't bother sharing our feelings, we would blow you off. Criticism (helpful) integral part of reaching a greater understanding, IMHO.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Annie, when you get the outfit, we want pics!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, when you get the outfit, we want pics!



LOL.  Okay.  _When_ I get it.


----------

